# how to find local re-tag place?



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I was looking to find a place that will relabel my tags for me locally in portland, or. Seamstres's charge an outragious amount because they charge by time i've alraedy checked into that locally and it would cost numerous dollars per shirt. Any advice?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tomstar said:


> I was looking to find a place that will relabel my tags for me locally in portland, or. Seamstres's charge an outragious amount because they charge by time i've alraedy checked into that locally and it would cost numerous dollars per shirt. Any advice?


Some wholesalers will relabel for you (like TSCApparel). If you aren't doing the printing yourself, sometimes the printer will do the relabeling for you for a small fee.


----------

